# Bag snatching



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

So my wife was walking down Rd 18 towards the MCC church this morning. A motorcycle appears and the next thing is she goes headlong onto the road, because the guy grabbed her bag, and she was attached to her bag. She banged her head hard on the tar-road, and is full of bruises. Be careful out there ladies, this town is changing.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh dear

Hope her bruises are nothing too serious.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear that and hope your wifes bruises are soon gone
.. my friend told me her head teacher had her bag snatched last week on Rd 9.. same scenario.. 

the bum bag I always used has broken and I have started using a little handbang slung across my body.. I think it is time to go out and buy a new bum bag..


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Hope her bruises are nothing too serious.


 She is going to be fine, minus some skin, thanks. Got a call, a guy picked up her stuff (unwanted stuff) at that kiosk across the rd from Volume 1, in 206 on the way to the Grand Mall. Guess that is where he went through her bag, and threw out what he could not use.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yikes, we live on Road 18...will have to keep a lookout.


----------



## A.Hafiz (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope she gets better soon. Please take care and be suspicious about those riding a motorcycle especially if there is more than one on it.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Yikes, we live on Road 18...will have to keep a lookout.


 happened across from that small triangular park, as you walk down from the rail lines towards the Residence Hotel. A quiet bit of rd 18...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> happened across from that small triangular park, as you walk down from the rail lines towards the Residence Hotel. A quiet bit of rd 18...


Really sorry to hear that and hope she is OK.

The hassle with things taken, like cards and keys can be a real pain to sort - new cards - change locks etc etc


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Really sorry to hear that and hope she is OK.
> 
> The hassle with things taken, like cards and keys can be a real pain to sort - new cards - change locks etc etc


Card cancelled, lock changed. Thank goodness she only had her debit card in there, no credit cards or passport! I am willing to forgive about the "things" that was lost, but him hurting my wife? It is a good thing I have no idea who this guy is. I hope it stays that way. I can either replace or live without "things", but he hurt my wife, and I cannot replace her. I think I would have killed him, given the opportunity, and that scares me, not normally that kind of a person.:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Card cancelled, lock changed. Thank goodness she only had her debit card in there, no credit cards or passport! I am willing to forgive about the "things" that was lost, but him hurting my wife? It is a good thing I have no idea who this guy is. I hope it stays that way. I can either replace or live without "things", but he hurt my wife, and I cannot replace her. I think I would have killed him, given the opportunity, and that scares me, not normally that kind of a person.:confused2:





I fully understand that and think most of us would feel the same if our loved one got hurt. 

Maadi has become a hot bed of bag snatching or even bag lifting, I know someone who had their handbag lifted from Coffee Bean on rd 9.. I guess thieves know that you get bigger pickings from more affluent areas,
Lights out in the streets at nights is doing nothing to help the situation.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My houseboy has just told me that last night right outside my building there was a gun incident ..involving two women, two men and two cars.. who are now in police custody, he thinks it was a hold up


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> So my wife was walking down Rd 18 towards the MCC church this morning. A motorcycle appears and the next thing is she goes headlong onto the road, because the guy grabbed her bag, and she was attached to her bag. She banged her head hard on the tar-road, and is full of bruises. Be careful out there ladies, this town is changing.


Sorry to hear about this awful thing that has happened to your wife and hope she has recovered from the shock of it....as you say items can be replaced but loved ones being hurt is a different matter....not a nice leaving Egypt present at all Take care and make sure you give your wife lots of TLC


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Crime is the fastest growing industry in this country


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Sorry to hear about this awful thing that has happened to your wife and hope she has recovered from the shock of it....as you say items can be replaced but loved ones being hurt is a different matter....not a nice leaving Egypt present at all Take care and make sure you give your wife lots of TLC


 Thanks for the concern Pat. Yes, doing that, but cannot even hug her without being careful about it, got a huge bruise on the one shoulder. The silver lining is that it brought my life clearly defined into focus. I got reminded what is important, and what is just assessories...


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> So my wife was walking down Rd 18 towards the MCC church this morning. A motorcycle appears and the next thing is she goes headlong onto the road, because the guy grabbed her bag, and she was attached to her bag. She banged her head hard on the tar-road, and is full of bruises. Be careful out there ladies, this town is changing.


Very sorry to hear this. The physical wounds will, in'shallah, heal pretty quickly, the psychological effects may unfortunately take a bit longer. Good job in a way that you will be moving to a safer part of the world


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Very sorry to hear this. The physical wounds will, in'shallah, heal pretty quickly, the psychological effects may unfortunately take a bit longer. Good job in a way that you will be moving to a safer part of the world


Yes, I suppose. Cannot imagine this happening in Qatar. The Qataris has no need, more likely to get run over by a large V8 Range Rover I guess, the Asian blue collar workforce expats would not dare! The thing is. We had a great time here, and this is kind of putting a damper on things. I hope that my prediction of a "cool sad" farewell is still on track and does not become a "mixed sad" farewell...time will tell


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

It's happening a lot in Hurghada too.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

A.Hafiz said:


> be suspicious about those riding a motorcycle especially if there is more than one on it.


So that's all motorcycles in Egypt then? ;-)

Sorry to hear of your wife's ordeal WD. I wish a speedy recovery to her and a slow and painful death to her attackers.


----------



## A.Hafiz (Sep 18, 2012)

PoleDancer said:


> So that's all motorcycles in Egypt then? ;-)


Unfortunately 

Today while i was in Dokki area, i saw a policeman stopping a motorcycle with 3 young guys on it for a license check. I was glad to see that.

Hopefully we will have proper law enforcement to eradicate such crimes.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about this, hopefully your wife recovers soon. I hope the security situation here improves ASAP, it's such a shame for a country with a history like Egypt's.


----------

